# Super glue debonder



## Modlerbob (Feb 10, 2011)

This may be old news but I quite by accident discovered that WD 40 is an excellent CA debonder. So if you have super glued bushings or a motor in place and now want to remove the item without trashing the chassis try a few drops of WD 40 and wait a few minutes.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

lol, cool info!

thanks


----------

